# best stuff to clean aluminum railing on boat



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Whats the best stuff to clean the aluminum railing my t top? I also have two cracks in a couple welds. Any idea who may be able to come out and put a quick weld on it?


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*T-top*

Never dull for cleaning breezes fab for the welding


----------



## The Maintenance Shoppe (Nov 5, 2007)

Try Aluma Guard, it is a wipe on wipe of product that does wonders.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Barkeepers friend and a damp rag.


----------

